
Forecast the Number of Likes a Photo Will Get on Social Media - gouliasg
Hey! So I am an engineer and i have made a system that a user can upload a photo and get an estimate for the number of likes the photo will get on social media.
It&#x27;s not bullshit,the user login to my system through his facebook or instagram so i can use his data to make the prediction.I am wondering,is this service valuable to anyone? 
I mean who would actually pay for this?
======
brudgers
If there is a demo, people might try it out.

If there is a demo, I expect more people might try it out if the demo does not
require logging in...even if the end product does.

This might provide better feedback on the idea and its implementation.

Good luck

~~~
gouliasg
There is no system without logging in,the login via facebook or instagram is
crucial to the process.I have a demo, actually is more than a demo but for now
i am trying to figure out how to turn it into a business and not just a
game.Almost every social media user wants his uploaded photos to be nice and
some social media users are actually making an effort to maintain a good image
but who cares so much that he would pay? When i first had the idea i made a
research and found something similar but different.It's called
photofeeler.People judge photos based on how trustworthy the person in the
photo looks or how smart etc.On the other hand i say people if based on their
previous photos they make a good or bad upload,i give them an estimate of the
number of likes they will get.It's like reading a review for a movie from a
magazine and listening to a review from a friend of yours that you know he has
the same taste as you.It's completely different.

~~~
brudgers
I can see how logging in might be necessary for a business model. But it seems
that there is not one yet.

If the project is at a "would you pay for my service stage", I suspect better
answers will come if people know more about what your service is.

Maybe it might be more important right now to show people the service than it
is to implement a full set of features for monetization.

